

Rails 2.0: Release Candidate 1 - tim
http://weblog.rubyonrails.com/2007/11/9/rails-2-0-release-candidate-1

======
kajecounterhack
heh. I was going to learn rails, but after reading a blog post somewhere, I
figured why do something in rails that I can just do in PHP.

~~~
inklesspen
Because Ruby is a better language than PHP.

